# Sharp Aquos LC-32D43U View Mode/Aspect



## Liamkayyal (Feb 25, 2018)

I have a Sharp Aquos LC-32D43U without the stock remote. In certain video games, things are cut off, but I cannot change that, as my universal remote cannot control the menu to my TV. I was wondering if anybody knows how to fix this! 

Thanks -- Liam


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You can change the aspect ratio from the menu by accessing directly on the TV on some Sharp Aquos models, but the ability to adjust the position is only a feature of the remote. You can purchase a new one for around $20.00.


----------

